# Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae Questions



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

I acquired 8 Juvies about 8 months ago. I was intending to start with 5 so I was concerned at first with 8 fish in a 20 long but with plants, driftwood, and rocks to hide in they have done fine. Now I believe I have a pair. The female is never seen, the Male is big and dark and guards his cave, and the other six live on the outskirts of the tank. I know from Breeding Julidochromis that they are being pushed there by the male, but there does not appear to be any violence. My Julies would try to jump out and would have wounds so I would get them out immediately. Should I leave things be or take the six outcasts out of the tank? My only option for them is a 10g. There are 4 Otocinclus in this 20L as well.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Like most Mouthbrooders, these are harem spawners. The only reason to remove any fish would be if you have extra males. Best way to figure that out is to remove the dominant male and see who colors up next. Hopefully you will still have several females, and once males stop showing up, pick the best looking one and put him back with the girls.


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

I never thought of that. Now all I have to do is catch the male!


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

If the female is already holding will it cause a problem by removing the male.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

No, in fact, it will likely make it easier for her until the next male shows up.


----------



## cyfan964 (Apr 17, 2007)

I also have questions on this fish! Don't mean to jack your post, but figured this was better than starting a new one. I know they are harem spawners.... I bought 6 of them to be sure I'd get a m/f. Well I got 3 males and 3 females. I've only had the fish for two weeks and they are probably still under 2". Checked this morning, all three females are holding. I have no idea who the dominant male is, they've all colored up nicely....

My Questions:
So far there hasn't been much aggression between the males. They are in a HEAVILY planted 55 gallon tank with tons of driftwood. Do i need to get rid of two of the males? I can at some point, but if there is no aggression now there really isn't a point yet is there?

All three females are holding. Do I need to put them in their own tank? Will the other males/females eat the fry?

Thanks!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi keep yur three males together, sometimes, yu can disturb the fishes by changing the social equilibrium and then provoke fights between males, if yur males doesn't show any signs of agression then leave them and look how this evoluate.
xris


----------

